# Got it done!



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Pleased with myself at this point. My new page is up on my farm website with the equine art, finally. 

http://www.stallionstation.com/kaleidoscopefarm/art.html

It didn't go as quickly as I'd expected, different from the horse pages, I rewrote the text several times and definitely had to experiment with photographing and photoshopping the images of the artwork. Very different ... and graphite is extremely difficult to photograph well. 

However, I got it done before the end of the month ... which is what I had set as my goal ... now I'm working on a page of canine artwork to go up as a separate page on a friend's kennel website ... 

:clap:


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

And you don't have your artwork on exhibit at Churchill Downs because???  Seriously, you have some nice art there! And you did a fine job on the web page as well. Wishing you luck!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Thanks! Long-term, I do plan to see if one of the art galleries in either Lexington (first choice, closer) would be interested in 2 or 3 pieces. I kept things at two galleries when I lived in Montana but of course the big majority of the local "art galleries" in this immediate area are focused on "fine crafts" rather than "fine art". I've always expected I would have to go at least to Lexington if I wanted to persue gallery representation.

I love race horses and racing ... always have, ever since I was just a kid and watched the county fair horse races.

I can't take credit for the website/ webpage however. The lady in MN who designed and maintains my farm website for the last 8 years gets credit for that and I can't recommend her too highly. Reliable, reasonably priced and particularly knowledgeable about horses and dogs, which is a big plus when you are designing something for other horse people to look at.

She's not particularly experienced in the art field ... but we are both looking at a lot of on-line gallery websites to figure out what seems to work best. That is my next "major step" ... first the page on my farm site with the horses, then a page of canine art on my friend's kennel site (also designed and maintained by the same person) ... 

Then I'm thinking an etsy store site ... last big step will be a separate website for just the gallery.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice website. I have a few nephews who are huge into horse racing and go to quite a few tracks. I will have to show them your website when I see them next!


----------

